# Founding Father or Mother



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

I didn't know where to post this thing but I know its run by a committee of great fish people but who is the person who started the forum? The found father or sorts....

Also wanted to say thank you to Them and everyone who keeps this board operating...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if i am not mistaken , Fishforums was founded by Mark Barnett who now owns and operates www.aquabid.com .....he then sold it to shaggy.....several years later shaggy sold it to the current owner yungster.......
FF has had a few problems here and there over the years but is still a pretty good place....quite a few knowledgeable , experienced members to help folks out....always a nice thing...


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

What types of problems?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

mostly personal conflicts caused by characters like me....lol


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

hey hey hey loha, you left out reefneck, now where did I put my nano cube...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

also some sidebars don't update, technical stuff like that and some of us not being able to chat unless we're mods, lol. Aquabid has a discussion board and he also started a new board for atlantaaquarium.com (FF was started partly to give us a club forum). They are also worth checking out.


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

ok I got ya... So FF is basically left for you the moderators to keep running?


----------

